

A Trip Down the Graphics Pipeline - ironchief
http://doc-ok.org/?p=1057

======
chollida1
Rats, I thought this meant that this book:

[http://www.amazon.ca/Jim-Blinns-Corner-Graphics-
Pipeline/dp/...](http://www.amazon.ca/Jim-Blinns-Corner-Graphics-
Pipeline/dp/1558603875)

was being freely released:(

Great book, for those who did graphics programming in the 90s, Jim Blinn and
Michael Abrash had some of the best graphics related writing to consume.

Since I've already derailed this thread, I might as well mention another Jim
Blinn book as being a good read.

[http://www.amazon.ca/Jim-Blinns-Corner-Dixty-
Pixels/dp/15586...](http://www.amazon.ca/Jim-Blinns-Corner-Dixty-
Pixels/dp/1558604553/)

Not very relevant today, but a good read all the same!

~~~
ginko
There's also this one:

[http://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/a-trip-through-
the-g...](http://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2011/07/09/a-trip-through-the-graphics-
pipeline-2011-index/)

It seems to be a quite common phrase by now.

------
sherr
Good article. Its when he mentions GLX_SGI_video_sync that I recall how far
ahead of the crowd SGI used to be when it came to graphics and video
engineering, including proper SDI video work.

------
taktikz
Wonder why this is so far off the front page with so many points in under an
hour.

